# $15,000 budget



## showcattleguy (Jun 30, 2011)

I am currently looking for a projector for our dedicated theater room. I have looked at the Sim2 Mico40, Vivitek 9080 (I think), runco Q750, JVC X90, and Sony 95ES. What projectors with an under $15,000 street price should I be looking at. Not trying to pick on AVS but it seemed like there were 2 camps - Those who said $15,000 is not enough to get a really great projector, and those who said an Epson 5010 is the best out there don't waste your money on something more expensive. They also recomended the TruVue Vango. I am not partial to DLP or LCOS just want the absolute best projector I can buy. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm not into projectors yet but have heard alot of great things about Epsons. You Should get some real answers shortly as others are certain to chime in.:T


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Im surprised more folks havent responded to your thread. I have limited experience, especially in you price range, but a few thoughts occur. 

IMO recommending an LCD to someone with your budget is just plain crazy talk. It might very well be accurate that $15k wont quite get you to 'the next level' and I wouldnt be surprised if you end up spending way under budget, so that I can maybe believe. 

I think you are on a good track with the models currently under consideration and its clear youve already done some solid research. My limited experience tells me LCOS, Dila or DLP (and maybe LED) should be your _only_ considerations, and your list includes some of the finest in those categories. I didnt look closely at all the projectors you are considering but "3D" and "4k" is _not_ something I would pay extra for, not at this time anyway. 

Some additional info that might help folks that are more knowledgeable than myself....Used might get you into the $25k+ market and keep you under budget, have you considered used at all? The right screen will be critical, what have you considered for screens? Is the screen part of that $15k budget?


----------



## megageek (Oct 27, 2011)

Id go with a runco dlp. They are a respected and established luxury brand that has years of dlp experience under their belt. I dont think you would need to go for a 3 chip dlp considering the single chip dlp's from runco are so good. But, i wouldnt rule it out either. Id say go into a runco dealer and test all their models within your budget. Lcos and simillar technologys are still young and somewhat unproven. They are also just lcd's at the end of the day and are still 'fragile' and prone to alignment issues.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

megageek said:


> Lcos and simillar technologys are still young and somewhat unproven.



D-ILA has been on the market since 1997 and SXRD since 2004. Since then they have both been considered two of the finest light engines on the consumer market, both are Lcos. 




> They are also just lcd's at the end of the day and are still 'fragile' and prone to alignment issues.



Seems highly unlikely considering their long history of success, do you have any proof of this?


----------



## showcattleguy (Jun 30, 2011)

I decided I like DLP better as we went and saw the JVC again and I noticed a convergence error that drove me crazy once I saw it. The Mico 40 and the Q750 were razor sharp and the colors were phenomenal plus there is something about DLP that makes the image "pop" if that makes sense. LED also intrigues me slightly although the value on a lamp based projector is probably considerably more. Do they make a native scope projector and if so anyone have any experience with said projector? Sorry for the random all over the place posts, its just how my mind works.


----------



## megageek (Oct 27, 2011)

TypeA said:


> D-ILA has been on the market since 1997 and SXRD since 2004. Since then they have both been considered two of the finest light engines on the consumer market, both are Lcos.
> 
> I agree, they are good but not as well established as dlp.
> 
> Seems highly unlikely considering their long history of success, do you have any proof of this?


As the post above just proved, miss alignment is common off the shelf. Its the same with 3 chip dlp's but considering the average price of a 3 chip dlp, miss alignment is less common because of the quality level at this price point.
Considering lcd panels still need cooling, the chance of dust getting in is always there. If filter changes do not occur as advised, the risk is greater. Dlp's are a sealed light engine and do not require cooling other than the globe itself which doesnt need to be filtered, so no filters to change.


----------



## megageek (Oct 27, 2011)

These are my reasons for saying lcd based technology's are 'fragile' comparably.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

In that price range I would definitely give serious consideration to the Runco Q750 or even the LS7/10 as they are both great products from Runco. I have installed and calibrated a few of both and the LED light engine behind the Q750 provides vibrant color reproduction at the expense of total light output.

In a dedicated room as you have I would be going for the Q750.


----------



## altahometheatre (Oct 18, 2008)

I own a Sony 95ES and am extremely happy with it. I stuggled with what "level" of projector to buy. For my money it was worth the extra $ over lower priced JVC and Sony. Even though the cost was 2x while the increase in performance was much less. The jump to the Runco is again 2x (and more) over the Sony. In this case I could not justify the cost/performance benefit. I would rather buy the Sony now, wait for a couple of years, and then purchase the current Runco performance for $6K. Of course if you want to spend $15K, the Runco is beautiful.


----------



## showcattleguy (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks guys for all of the input I really appreciate it. I ordered a Sim2 Mico 40 the other day and cannot wait to get my room done so I can see how it looks!


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Congrats, looks like a fine projector:clap:


----------



## mjg100 (Mar 12, 2008)

Really, I don't see how anybody could make a recommendation based on the information given. A projection system is just that a system. You need to take into account screen size, screen gain, available throw distance, light control and ambient light in the room. You also need to know what the customer is wanting out of a projector. Is he looking for a 2D projector for movies. Is he looking for a projector geared toward sports? What about 3D. All of these variables have to be taken into account.


----------



## showcattleguy (Jun 30, 2011)

Well... screen is 108" diagonal scope, curved with firehawk G3 material. Isco III A-lens with sled. Room is completely light controlled. Wife does like to watch casually (some lights on) while using her laptop. What I want:
-RAZOR SHARP 2D IMAGE!!!!!!!!
-Full control of colors (CMS) 
-LED technology for years of trouble free use 
-Control4 compatable
-good motion handling (read NFL)
-internal scaling a plus
-backing and support of custom installer
-16ft - 18ft throw 
-anything else important I am missing


----------



## grassy (Aug 25, 2011)

mjg100 said:


> Really, I don't see how anybody could make a recommendation based on the information given. A projection system is just that a system. You need to take into account screen size, screen gain, available throw distance, light control and ambient light in the room. You also need to know what the customer is wanting out of a projector. Is he looking for a 2D projector for movies. Is he looking for a projector geared toward sports? What about 3D. All of these variables have to be taken into account.


 I totally agree with this post, especially nowadays with new technology that has come into play. And what i mean by nowadays is the last 3 or so years. You need to match the hatch. $15,000 is too much money to waste. Sounds like you are treading softly and thats a great thing.I will be going down this same path very soon and l will be starting with Simm also.


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

As an installer the one brand that seems to stick out and grab my attention in homes as far as being one of the best pictures would be any of the upper end JVC DILA's but that is just my opinion.


----------



## showcattleguy (Jun 30, 2011)

I looked at the rs65 but felt the picture didn't have that crispness associated with a single chip projector plus the motion handling for NHL and NFL was borderline atrocious. I will say the rs65 had a decent black floor but still feel a high end dlp will have better in-scene contrast (doesn't matter to me if it is actual or just perceived). I was able to see the JVC and a Q750 side by side and felt the runco just demolished it (personal opinion I know).


----------



## Ericglo (Apr 11, 2009)

The JVC has a better on/off cr, which is its claim to fame. If you can live with the lower on/off cr of a good dlp, then I think they are the better tech.


----------

